# Can't insert 'Ã¢Â‚Â¬' or 'Ã…Â“' using xterm and ISO-8859-15



## Markand (Jan 5, 2011)

*Can't insert 'â‚¬' or 'Å“' using xterm and ISO-8859-15*

Hello,

On xterm I'm not able to insert these characters 'Å“' and 'â‚¬'. These characters are replaced with 'Â½' and 'Â¤'

Following the ISO description these characters are defined in the ISO-8859-1 and have been replaced by the one I try to do in ISO-8859-15

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ISO/IEC_8859-15 here you can see that Â¤ is replaced with â‚¬ in ISO-8859-15.

The weird thing is that I can enter 'â‚¬' in dmenu, Terminal or GTK application so it looks like a problem in the input of xterm/urxvt.

My locales are correctly defined :


```
markand@Abricot ~ $ locale
LANG=en_GB.ISO8859-15
LC_CTYPE="en_GB.ISO8859-15"
LC_COLLATE="en_GB.ISO8859-15"
LC_TIME="en_GB.ISO8859-15"
LC_NUMERIC="en_GB.ISO8859-15"
LC_MONETARY="en_GB.ISO8859-15"
LC_MESSAGES="en_GB.ISO8859-15"
LC_ALL=
```

What is happening to me?

Cheers


----------



## SirDice (Jan 6, 2011)

ISO8859-15 only says character code so-and-so is presented with image this-or-that.

The problem you seem to have is more related to the keyboard mapping. Pressing a certain key should produce the euro symbol but instead it prints something else?

See if changing your kbdmap(1) helps.


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Jan 6, 2011)

Why aren't you using utf-8?


----------



## Markand (Jan 6, 2011)

SirDice said:
			
		

> ISO8859-15 only says character code so-and-so is presented with image this-or-that.
> 
> The problem you seem to have is more related to the keyboard mapping. Pressing a certain key should produce the euro symbol but instead it prints something else?
> 
> See if changing your kbdmap(1) helps.



The weird thing is that xev detects them as good :


```
KeyPress event, serial 27, synthetic NO, window 0x1e00001,
    root 0x120, subw 0x0, time 1863626, (746,130), root:(748,146),
    state 0x90, keycode 13 (keysym 0x20ac, EuroSign), same_screen YES,
    XLookupString gives 1 bytes: (a4) "â‚¬"
    XmbLookupString gives 1 bytes: (a4) "â‚¬"
    XFilterEvent returns: False

KeyRelease event, serial 27, synthetic NO, window 0x1e00001,
    root 0x120, subw 0x0, time 1863726, (746,130), root:(748,146),
    state 0x90, keycode 13 (keysym 0x20ac, EuroSign), same_screen YES,
    XLookupString gives 1 bytes: (a4) "â‚¬"
    XFilterEvent returns: False
```

And in the tty it works too ! It seems to be a display problem. I'm guessing why xterm does not put an â‚¬.


----------

